# Old Dance Classic's



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am more of a metal head:lol:But I really like this


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Fab tune!

She can really, really sing!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There are so many versions but I like that one the most.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Nearly all of the time when an old classic is remixed it ends up naff.

However, I really like the New Voyager remix


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

For me this tune is "the one"






And....






One more...






Back in the day these tunes used to set places alight, still do for that matter.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

my favourite dance track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWS3fQMiRtQhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXtZGqZyssI


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a old one I like...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Scotch said:


> Here is a old one I like...
> 
> YouTube- Stakka Bo - Here We Go


Sir Roger Moore's fave dance group!! ( He appeared on one of there vid's back in the day IIRC!)


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Sir Roger Moore's fave dance group!! ( He appeared on one of there vid's back in the day IIRC!)


Ya learn sumin' new everyday


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

one from my clubbing days is this one i was about 16 first time i heard this and the mix was amazing the dj did on it.





and this is one of my old faves along with the last one below.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

There's been a few similar threads, but in an effort to throw in a curve ball:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

20 odd years ago when I was lad Dj-ing in pubs and clubs 




it makes laugh when some lad says this is a brand new song and i dig out the original and watch his face drop




pass the pils please


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> one from my clubbing days is this one i was about 16 first time i heard this and the mix was amazing the dj did on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underword - Born Slippy 

Classics!!!...:thumb:


----------

